# General > Business >  Local cafe's, tearooms etc.

## ashaw1

_Most people will be aware that i started my own business last year making bespoke cupcakes which are usually given as gifts._

_Recently i started making a simplified range which is currently available to buy singly in The Lunch Box in Wick. This is proving very popular and i am now being asked on a daily basis if there are other places in Caithness stocking my cakes. I have approached a number of local cafe's etc only to be told that they bake all their own goods and although my cakes are totally different are unwilling to give them a try._

_Just wondered if anyone knew of any local tea rooms, cafe's or even corner shops, restaurants etc that sell baked goods (not those that are attached to a commercial bakery) that i could talk to?_

_Thank you!_

----------


## annemarie482

keiss corner shop?
i know they take in macodonalds pies and cakes etc but i wouldn't think they'd be tied to just them.
they used to take in the lunch boxes sandwichs too.
worth a try?!

----------


## rob murray

> _Most people will be aware that i started my own business last year making bespoke cupcakes which are usually given as gifts._
> 
> _Recently i started making a simplified range which is currently available to buy singly in The Lunch Box in Wick. This is proving very popular and i am now being asked on a daily basis if there are other places in Caithness stocking my cakes. I have approached a number of local cafe's etc only to be told that they bake all their own goods and although my cakes are totally different are unwilling to give them a try._
> 
> _Just wondered if anyone knew of any local tea rooms, cafe's or even corner shops, restaurants etc that sell baked goods (not those that are attached to a commercial bakery) that i could talk to?_
> 
> _Thank you!_


Ever thought of doing business on line ? have a look at this http://www.bespokecupcakes.co.uk/ ( there are quite a few similar sites just google bespoke cupcakes )

Take your talents to a bigger market, all you need is a good web site and advise on on line trading / coordinating logisitics : business gateway in Wick are worth contacting as they can supply you with free consultancy so that you fully understand your requirements and there are grants available to progress a web site build

All the best !

----------


## chordie

£1.50 to £3.50 for a queen cake ?!?

----------


## rob murray

> £1.50 to £3.50 for a queen cake ?!?


People will pay for what they see as value.

----------


## chordie

> People will pay for what they see as value.


At £3.50 for a fancy, the purveyor is surely hoping they don't.

----------


## annemarie482

well she's been in business since september and business is booming!
i know loads of people who have bought these as gifts for birthdays, new babys , xmas etc.
and they taste as good as they look.
the price is obviously reasonable enough for those buying!
so good luck to the lass!

----------


## rob murray

> At £3.50 for a fancy, the purveyor is surely hoping they don't.


 

Quote as above : well she's been in business since september and business is booming!
i know loads of people who have bought these as gifts for birthdays, new babys , xmas etc.
and they taste as good as they look.
the price is obviously reasonable enough for those buying!
so good luck to the lass! This says it all, congratulations and well done to the lass, as I said people, ok discerning customers, will pay for what they see as value

----------


## chordie

> This says it all, congratulations and well done to the lass, as I said people, ok discerning customers, will pay for what they see as value


For goodness sake, are you a North American or have you just had an irony / humour bypass ?

----------


## rob murray

> For goodness sake, are you a North American or have you just had an irony / humour bypass ?


No Im a Wicker, was your post supposed to be "ironic" / humourous ie "£1.50 - £3.50 a  queen cake"...I dont get it ?

----------


## orkneycadian

Awesome!  £1.50 - £3.50 for something that Tesco sell for as little as 8.3p! (Source = here)

As a devoted avoider of Tesco, even I struggle to see how the good folk of Caithness are happy to pay a premium of 18 - 42 times for a non Tesco bun, when they wont pay a handful of percent more for non Tesco other things!

----------


## rob murray

> Awesome! £1.50 - £3.50 for something that Tesco sell for as little as 8.3p! (Source = here)
> 
> As a devoted avoider of Tesco, even I struggle to see how the good folk of Caithness are happy to pay a premium of 18 - 42 times for a non Tesco bun, when they wont pay a handful of percent more for non Tesco other things!


The price mentioned was lifted from a cup cake web site, details on which that I posted earlier, by a previous poster, its not the lasses prices, also  the point of a web site is to sell beyond your immediate geographical area, widen the market potential and if people can sell quality goods at premier prices through the web then good on them. The only way to fight low cost large retailers is with a high value, high quality approach..surely ?

----------


## chordie

> The price mentioned was lifted from a cup cake web site, details on which that I posted earlier, by a previous poster, its not the lasses prices


Ahem....
www.cherryblossomcupcakes.co.uk
and
http://www.cherryblossomcupcakes.co....actdetails.htm
and
http://www.cherryblossomcupcakes.co....esservices.htm

----------


## Commore

> _Most people will be aware that i started my own business last year making bespoke cupcakes which are usually given as gifts._
> 
> _Recently i started making a simplified range which is currently available to buy singly in The Lunch Box in Wick. This is proving very popular and i am now being asked on a daily basis if there are other places in Caithness stocking my cakes. I have approached a number of local cafe's etc only to be told that they bake all their own goods and although my cakes are totally different are unwilling to give them a try._
> 
> _Just wondered if anyone knew of any local tea rooms, cafe's or even corner shops, restaurants etc that sell baked goods (not those that are attached to a commercial bakery) that i could talk to?_
> 
> _Thank you!_


If I was you, I would target the smaller businesses around such as guesthouses and hotels offering such as afternoon cream teas,
I think you would be pleasantly surprised by the amount of people who would be pleased to offer your produce to their guests,
Or to have your cupcakes as complimentary, along with tea / coffe facilities in their guestrooms, oh so *all Caithness Hospitality*.
I know, if I was still in that business, your cakes would be my number one priority for my guest's rooms, even though I bake too.

----------


## Commore

> Ever thought of doing business on line ? have a look at this http://www.bespokecupcakes.co.uk/ ( there are quite a few similar sites just google bespoke cupcakes )
> 
> Take your talents to a bigger market, all you need is a good web site and advise on on line trading / coordinating logisitics : business gateway in Wick are worth contacting as they can supply you with free consultancy so that you fully understand your requirements and there are grants available to progress a web site build
> 
> All the best !


Yes, I would agree with that, a good website is a must for today's markets.

----------


## rob murray

> Ahem....
> www.cherryblossomcupcakes.co.uk
> and
> http://www.cherryblossomcupcakes.co....actdetails.htm
> and
> http://www.cherryblossomcupcakes.co....esservices.htm


Sorry, my mistake ! Shows there is a market for quality premier goods locally though !

----------


## rob murray

> Yes, I would agree with that, a good website is a must for today's markets.


Thanks, there are quite a few websites doing similar stuff..great tool the web !

----------


## orkneycadian

Something that puzzles me....  Why are buns called everything but buns these days?  Cupcakes, muffins, fairy cakes, etc?  When I wer't lad, anything that came in a bun case was a bun!

----------


## Commore

> At £3.50 for a fancy, the purveyor is surely hoping they don't.


There again, such as complimentary chocolates or whatever, would most probably be priced the same. its the difference between 6 and half a dozen and quality
must come first.

----------


## chordie

> Something that puzzles me....  Why are buns called everything but buns these days?  Cupcakes, muffins, fairy cakes, etc?  When I wer't lad, anything that came in a bun case was a bun!


"Cupcake" is the current vogue name for a queen cake.  Another example of the Americanisation of the language.  If it's a cupcake then you can charge more.  If it's a queen cake, then it has to be 30p from Raymond MacDonald.

----------


## chordie

> There again, such as complimentary chocolates or whatever, would most probably be priced the same. its the difference between 6 and half a dozen and quality
> must come first.


No, it's the difference between 1 cupcake at £1.50, or half a dozen from Raymond MacDonald.

----------


## rob murray

> No, it's the difference between 1 cupcake at £1.50, or half a dozen from Raymond MacDonald.


Fine you've made your point, you are very price concious when it comes to this item, obviously people differ from you and buy at the stated prices
 as the percieve value, their choice.

----------


## annemarie482

lol 

as a special gift.....

your taking about the difference between a florists bouquet and a bunch of flowers off a filling station forecourt!  ::

----------


## ashaw1

_I'm really beginning to wish i hadn't bothered posting, i had no idea this was going to open such a can of worms._


_I am totally aware that the likes of Tesco and other local bakeries also produce their own version of 'cupcakes' and as with everything else if you prefer to buy cheaper products that are mass produced and use all kinds of ready made ingredients than that is totally up to you._

_This is not the market i am aiming for. I prefer to shop personally for all my ingredients and choose to use local eggs and jams and natural ingredients wherever possible. I know every single ingredient that goes into my products and never use pre-mixes additives or preservatives. I can cater for special dietary requirements and can answer ingredient related questions immediately. Everything on my cakes is made from scratch right down to the flowers that decorate them. Unfortunately this takes time and as we all know money too._



_Believe me compared to many similar companies out there my prices are not high._

----------


## Thumper

Thats like saying you can get a print of a Picasso for 15 quid,if you want something different and a bit special you pay for it,if you want a plain queencake,then go bake some and whack some icing on it,I know which one would look nicer  :Smile:  x

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> _I'm really beginning to wish i hadn't bothered posting, i had no idea this was going to open such a can of worms._
> 
> 
> _I am totally aware that the likes of Tesco and other local bakeries also produce their own version of 'cupcakes' and as with everything else if you prefer to buy cheaper products that are mass produced and use all kinds of ready made ingredients than that is totally up to you._
> 
> _This is not the market i am aiming for. I prefer to shop personally for all my ingredients and choose to use local eggs and jams and natural ingredients wherever possible. I know every single ingredient that goes into my products and never use pre-mixes additives or preservatives. I can cater for special dietary requirements and can answer ingredient related questions immediately. Everything on my cakes is made from scratch right down to the flowers that decorate them. Unfortunately this takes time and as we all know money too._
> 
> 
> 
> _Believe me compared to many similar companies out there my prices are not high._




You'll find a lot of people dont bother posting in the general section anymore.Theres a few posters who turn almost every thread into a moan about something,
Then they constantly go on about it ,having to have the last word on the subject.I dont need to mention names,just read a few of the posts at random from the general section
and you'll soon see its the same names that crop up.

----------


## Thumper

> You'll find a lot of people dont bother posting in the general section anymore.Theres a few posters who turn almost every thread into a moan about something,
> Then they constantly go on about it ,having to have the last word on the subject.I dont need to mention names,just read a few of the posts at random from the general section
> and you'll soon see its the same names that crop up.


Never a truer word spoken! Its a sad state of affairs,when people are put of posting for fear of cyber bullies!x

----------


## The Music Monster

Best of luck with this - I think I'll wander down to The Lunch Box and get some - they look incredible!!!

Don't let anyone put you off - you are clearly an Artist and people will often try to belittle someone who has a real love of their art.  I sincerely hope lots of business comes your way, and I might just have to call on you for Mother's Day!!!

----------


## achingale

At the moment I could not afford to buy cupcakes at £1.50 each but that is not to say I would never pay that for one if I was on my own. I have a large family and £10 would not get us very far in the cupcake department. However, I wish you every success in finding more outlets for your enterprise and I hope people will be more open to your idea of selling them on their premises. Perhaps it would be a good idea to give them a few complimentary ones and see what they think, but do be prepared for them to be bought at cost price, not your retail price. Let your own customers spread the word! People will soon come to you.

----------


## Gronnuck

> You'll find a lot of people dont bother posting in the general section anymore.Theres a few posters who turn almost every thread into a moan about something,
> Then they constantly go on about it ,having to have the last word on the subject.I dont need to mention names,just read a few of the posts at random from the general section
> and you'll soon see its the same names that crop up.


This last week I've noticed the same name time and time again making snide desparaging remarks about anything and everything. Most Orgers just want a little help or advice or a bit of a debate about a topical issue. The last thing they want is someone sniping at them personally and trying to belittle them. Hopefully such disagreeable people will quickly tire of their childishness and leave the forum in peace.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> This last week I've noticed the same name time and time again making snide desparaging remarks about anything and everything. Most Orgers just want a little help or advice or a bit of a debate about a topical issue. The last thing they want is someone sniping at them personally and trying to belittle them. Hopefully such disagreeable people will quickly tire of their childishness and leave the forum in peace.


They wont tire of it,they enjoy it too much.Playing the online tough guys hiding behind an anonomous user name is what gives them their kicks.

----------


## Gronnuck

> _I'm really beginning to wish i hadn't bothered posting, i had no idea this was going to open such a can of worms._
> 
> 
> _I am totally aware that the likes of Tesco and other local bakeries also produce their own version of 'cupcakes' and as with everything else if you prefer to buy cheaper products that are mass produced and use all kinds of ready made ingredients than that is totally up to you._
> 
> _This is not the market i am aiming for. I prefer to shop personally for all my ingredients and choose to use local eggs and jams and natural ingredients wherever possible. I know every single ingredient that goes into my products and never use pre-mixes additives or preservatives. I can cater for special dietary requirements and can answer ingredient related questions immediately. Everything on my cakes is made from scratch right down to the flowers that decorate them. Unfortunately this takes time and as we all know money too._
> 
> 
> 
> _Believe me compared to many similar companies out there my prices are not high._


Don't be put off by anyone trying to belittle the efforts you are making.
I think your cakes are a great idea. At my son's wedding the main cake was accompanied by enough cupcakes for everyone to take one home with them.
It won't be long until the summer season is here and the county fills up with visitors. Hotels and B&Bs will often need access to a confectioner/baker at short notice so it might be an idea to let them know you're ready for their business. You can email them and ask that they save your website to their favourites folder.

----------


## Commore

> _I'm really beginning to wish i hadn't bothered posting, i had no idea this was going to open such a can of worms._
> 
> 
> _I am totally aware that the likes of Tesco and other local bakeries also produce their own version of 'cupcakes' and as with everything else if you prefer to buy cheaper products that are mass produced and use all kinds of ready made ingredients than that is totally up to you._
> 
> _This is not the market i am aiming for. I prefer to shop personally for all my ingredients and choose to use local eggs and jams and natural ingredients wherever possible. I know every single ingredient that goes into my products and never use pre-mixes additives or preservatives. I can cater for special dietary requirements and can answer ingredient related questions immediately. Everything on my cakes is made from scratch right down to the flowers that decorate them. Unfortunately this takes time and as we all know money too._
> 
> 
> 
> _Believe me compared to many similar companies out there my prices are not high._


Well written and well said!!! 
Not many caterers these days can lay claim to your natural born flair and skill in the work that you do.
I would say, carry on regardless, your custom will develop with you, as experience and knowledge kicks in.
 :Smile:

----------


## Sandra_B

I think her cupcakes look fantastic! It's not something I could afford on a weekly on even monthly basis but as a treat a couple of times a year...absolutely! I would much rather get a few cupcakes and have them all eaten than buy a big cake and have half of it thrown out.

Also would like to say there is a world of difference between a freshly homemade cake and a mass produced supermarket one.

----------


## Gronnuck

> Also would like to say there is a world of difference between a freshly homemade cake and a mass produced supermarket one.


Spoken like a true cake connoisseur!  :Wink:

----------


## Sandra_B

> Spoken like a true cake connoisseur!


Absolutely!! :Grin:

----------


## Garnet

Hi ashaw1,  like others here I do hope you will not be put off by the *snide* remarks of some and as been said just look to a few posts where these certain others just can't help themselves, both gronnuck and MPH are spot on so all the very best in your business venture. G

----------


## ashaw1

*Thank you to everyone who took the time to reply, it is very much appreciated!*

----------

